# Can Aluminum or copper rod be turned on wood lathe?



## tazhunter0 (May 1, 2015)

Was wondering if aluminum or copper rod could be turned on a Jet 1014 Woodlathe?  Need to turn down some small pieces about 1.5 inches long for a project.  Do not have a metal lathe and a lathe would be faster then a grinder.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## wyone (May 1, 2015)

yes..  aluminum turns easily..  copper should as well.. although I have never tried it.  I actually wanted to make a pen using copper rod, but the only I could find was very expensive and I was not nearly skilled enough at that point


----------



## monophoto (May 1, 2015)

Sure.

But be careful - metal shavings are sharp, unlike wood.  Never try to feel a rotating piece with your finger.  And always wear eye protection.  And I think it's a good idea to drape something over your bed ways to keep metal shavings away from the motor if it is mounted under the headstock end of the ways.

I found that carbide tools and scrapers work better than conventional gouges.


----------



## Charlie69 (May 1, 2015)

I turn small pieces of 6061 aluminum and 360 brass with HSS tools on my 1014 all the time.

Edit to add:  I've never tried turning aluminum or brass with anything but HSS.   I could see how carbide would be better.   Didn't mean to sound contrary.


----------



## tazhunter0 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks. Might have to try this weekend.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 1, 2015)

Like Charlie I have turned 6061 alum and 360 brass without problems.  Brass seems easier for me.
Copper....no so much.  I cannot get it to smooth out the cut and I have tried HSS, carbide wood blades and a carbide made for metal.
Even pros with a metal lathe have issues with copper.  It is best turned with a lubricant but that is difficult to do with a wood lathe.


----------



## tazhunter0 (May 2, 2015)

Where do you buy 6061 aluminum or360 brass?  Home Depot, Lowes or Tractor supply?


----------



## Charlie69 (May 2, 2015)

Most aluminum and brass rodyou find at HD, Lowes, TrueValue and Ace will be 6061/360 respectively.   Online metals sells it but their shipping charges can be brutal.   EBay is a great source also with plenty of good deals and cheap shipping.   360 Brass is also called free machining Brass.


----------



## Curly (May 2, 2015)

tazhunter0 said:


> Do not have a metal lathe and a lathe would be faster then a grinder.  Thanks Chris


    DO NOT put aluminium, copper, or brass to a bench grinder. They will plug up the wheel and expand with heat. That results in the wheel exploding. Belt or disc sanders are okay but never a bench grinder. I would hate to learn you ate a chunk of wheel.


----------



## tazhunter0 (May 2, 2015)

Curly said:


> tazhunter0 said:
> 
> 
> > Do not have a metal lathe and a lathe would be faster then a grinder.  Thanks Chris
> ...



Thanks for that info.  Didn't know about that.  Only got a elec hand grinder and a 12in disk sander.  Trip to HD this afternoon.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 10, 2015)

How do you keep the aluminum from oxidizing without anodizing?


----------



## BSea (May 10, 2015)

I agree with the others on aluminum and brass.  But copper is harder to turn, and can be kind of gummy.  It's not easy on a metal lathe, so it may be really difficult on a wood lathe.


----------

